
Isaac Newton - roschdal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac_Newton
======
ColinWright
I know that the HN community has a wide range of interests represented ... by
why submit a link about Sir Isaac Newton? Is there a specific reason? Is there
a particular point you wish to make?

Or is it just, you know, a random link to a wikipedia page?

~~~
roschdal
I was looking for the HN comment threads on Newton. :)

~~~
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=isaac+newton](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=isaac+newton)

